# cheap orig Phantom ebay...Maryland 700......



## bobcycles (Dec 10, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255271888337?campid=5335809022
go get er


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 10, 2021)

one photo and 3 words is all you need to sell a bike


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> one photo and 3 words is all you need to sell a bike



One of the words is Schwinn.  That should be all you need.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 10, 2021)

catfish said:


> One of the words is Schwinn.  That should be all you need.



*Schwinn* is my most used search term, especially on Craigslist 🙂 

I think I must like typing and posting photos more than regular people.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

good price honestly but his feedback is so-so which is concerning.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 10, 2021)

tacochris said:


> good price honestly but his feedback is so-so which is concerning.



local pickup only.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> local pickup only.



Yeah...thought the same thing but a never know what could go off the rails.
Still a good price if someone can land it.


----------



## phantom (Dec 10, 2021)

Obviously bike has some issues as price reflects. Typically anyone selling a Phantom is going to post more than one picture. With fee he will net about $615. Maybe it's on E bay and not CL because he wants it paid for before anyone looks at it. Or, it just could be a pretty good deal.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2021)

Looks like someone will have a head start fixin er up with those repopped fenders.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 10, 2021)

still not bad, you could just injoy as is !


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm only about 40 minutes away, too bad I don't collect Schwinns.


----------

